# Favorite Type of Archery



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Im a hunter but I use 3-D and indoor shoots to get ready.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

stump shooting and shooting at 3d


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Mainly 3D. I hunt too but that's just considered practice on moving targets for me. :mg:


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

any one here into flight archery? its a nice siht watchinf ur arrow soaring through the sky.

i would love to do this but i can only do it in wintewr time when not many people come to archery range so us stick bowyers can flight shooting.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

3-d mostly... but i am spreading my wings some into other forms...


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

3D and hunting mainly, some traditional archery as well.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Just hunting, but I do shoot 3-D and indoor and some outdoor!

I luv the big bulls though! :angel:


----------



## earnhardt86 (Feb 29, 2004)

i do it all, indoor, field, 3D, hunting, little bit of fita not much, aerials, archery instruction, archery mechanic


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

Recreational shooting is all I do, but I really want to get out hunting whitetail this fall, so keep me posted if you have any tips!


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I absolutly pretty much love it all! I mostly shoot indoor spots(NFAA), outdoor spots(NFAA), a little JOAD every now and then, I like to shoot 3D before huntin to get ready, and whitetail deer huntin, I would also like to turkey hunt with my bow sometime!


----------



## white00crow (May 8, 2005)

Hooked on 3D but looking to shoot 5 spot


----------



## PodunkArcher (Jun 1, 2005)

3-D preferrably unmarked like I.B.O...i dont understand how people can stare at spots all day...from the same place...boggles my mind...oh and ROSIE hunting


----------



## loper28 (Feb 6, 2005)

I shoot just about everything but i love outdoor fita.


----------



## StrattonL (May 17, 2005)

I am mainly a hunter, but I also do the 3D's. Love the big bugling bulls, antelope, and the huge mule deer bucks. Saw six over 30 in. last fall, about ten over 24. I have also tried shooting sage grouse and sharp-tail out of the air, hasn't happened yet. I really want to try some ducks and geese too. If you can't tell I love hunting the west.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

hunting and 3-d


----------



## lefthandbowdood (Jun 23, 2005)

I shoot FITA NAA indoor and outdoor, there is a tournament coming up on the 17 and 18 of September. I am excited it will be my first outdoor of the year, and even my first one at all, so if you go, shoot recurve, and are a cadet, see you there.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

I like all archery. I hunt, do 3-D, Indoor, field archery, and broadhead shoots.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

hunting


----------



## JesseL (Jun 1, 2005)

hunting, 3d and circles


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I know this is a really old thread but I'm board so I like Outdoor,Indoor, Field, and Safari.


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm a fita freak


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

3d and hunting steal all my time


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Trad bowhunting and Stump is about all I do. I'll shoot a 3-D or two pre-season, but other than that, Im a bowhunter.


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

i luv both indoor and outdoor 3d!! i have done spots, though, mostly for form.


----------



## Sika Shooter (Aug 3, 2006)

Im into traditional field archery as hunting animals with a bow is illegal in ireland


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

the only time i shoot at targets is to prepare for hunting


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

Mostly FITA ( i do like field too:wink: )


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

Indoor target archery, no question.


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Outdoor NFAA and NAA, Indoor NFAA and NAA.


No 3D for me...


----------

